# Barnyard Mix Surprise!



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

At work I am always testing or doing something incubator related. Recently we started testing some new products out and sourced some barnyard mix eggs from a local breeder. She had tossed her breeder birds into the main pin for the season so all the different breeds made for some cool chicks. Here is a picture of my favorite so far...and for a great comparison. One has brahma in it...the other is unknown and almost didn't make it out of the incubator alive.View media item 2588


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, where do those peeps end up after the experiments are done? 

Did they both hatch about the same time? I'm wondering if you have a bantam and a large fowl there.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

They get handed out to whoever can use them. We are full of chicken people here so the chicks go quick. Since I handle the hatches I get to pick whatever I want and this time these 2 are coming home with me...maybe 3 or 4, lol. 

I know she said she has a blue Partridge brahma, splash Isbar, swedish Flower hen, silver maran rooster and blue maran rooster with the laying hens. So the breeds and outcomes will be awesome. I found 2 that are for sure a brahma mix...hairy little legs, as far as the little guy I am not sure. I do not know much about the smaller breeds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You work in a dangerous place. It's really hard to say no to that sweetness.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Exactly. My wife keeps saying "no more chickens"...I just laugh and do it anyways.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL After this week it felt good to laugh over chickens. They're addictive so I get you carrying in more. As long as they're your responsibility she can't get too mad at you.


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Between all the incubators and spare parts in my garage I could easily do 500 eggs at a time...if she ever makes me mad I am firing them up. If I am really mad I will get quail eggs. I have another 4 dozen going in at work on Monday so I will keep you all posted on the goodies that come out of those little mixed butt nuggets.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sounds like you could make a whole new business selling parts to those that want to build their own.

My hubs wanted me to raise Quail. No, not only no but .... NO!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Sounds like a SWEET JOB!!!


----------



## JediPat (Sep 19, 2018)

Steinwand said:


> Sounds like a SWEET JOB!!!


It really is, I was blessed to stumble upon it. A 5 minute drive from my house even, lol.


----------

